# App not updating!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*I signed off after doing 3 rides today to go home and have dinner. After dinner, I go to sign on...and I get the message: *










*I click on UPGRADE....and nothing happens. I go to sign on again...and I get the same message....over and over and over. No upgrade happens when I click Upgrade.*

*Anyone else having this problem? I sent in a message to "Support"  but I know they'll take forever to get back to me. HELP! *


----------



## Drew Johnson (Mar 22, 2016)

This happened to me, but it was simply because there was not enough free memory to download the update


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Drew Johnson said:


> This happened to me, but it was simply because there was not enough free memory to download the update


Thank you....but that definitely is NOT the problem for me this time.


----------



## zanza123 (Mar 22, 2016)

This happened to me at about the same time of day yesterday, still has not been fixed...


----------



## kev j (Mar 22, 2016)

you can uninstall then re-install the app on your phone. worked for me


----------



## Mricon87 (Oct 21, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> *I signed off after doing 3 rides today to go home and have dinner. After dinner, I go to sign on...and I get the message: *
> 
> View attachment 32933
> 
> ...


Same issue


----------



## zanza123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Do u have the link it's been a long time since I've had to do that


----------



## zanza123 (Mar 22, 2016)

So far has sent in 2 support help requests to uber support, one yesterday and one this morning, so far no replies yet.


----------



## kev j (Mar 22, 2016)

you can google a bunch of download links from your phone's browser


----------



## zanza123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I close all the browsers I'm not using, I'm not using android I know it's easier to find


----------



## zanza123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Uber support got back to me, this seemed to have fixed my problem.
I was trying to post the whole email but this site won't let me.
Basically you just have to reinstall the Uber Partner App and trust it under settings again.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you Uber People! We should charge Uber whatever they pay the CSRs....since CSRs are not doing their jobs! I re-downloaded and am now back online. Here is the link I used:

http://t.uber.com/driver-app?_ga=1.164658874.403048348.1435720009

If that doesn't work, just TYPE in manually: t.uber.com/driver-app

That's what I had to do.

BTW, I did NOT have to un-install first.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Get rid of that icrap, and you should be fine.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

https://v2.zopim.com/widget/popout.html?key=2hRl9xouVbbVlUSjYmR3mVJEylKE4QmB
In the future use Uber live support.. So much faster


----------

